# Kira's farts clear the room!



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

A little humor in here, but seriously.... This little pup almost made my wife vomit. LOL

When she's sleeping, and it's around poop time, Kira farts away.

I know it sounds as if I'm joking, but seriously... Does your pup do this?

She was in the car with us, and my wife started gagging.. :wild:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Change that food. On better food I rarely have dog farts, honest.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> Change that food. On better food I rarely have dog farts, honest.


Me too. My dogs very rarely fart and if they do it is because of a special treat they received.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Raw diet...I don't think she's ever farted after switching it to that


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

When I adopted Heidi her breath was horrid. I gave her one of the brand name crushed vegetable breath freshening bones. She left the room about an hour after eating it and shortly thereafter it hit me. Wow. That made restrooms in bars during Mardi Gras in New Orleans smell like a bed of roses. Ok, no more of those bones!!! After the shelter food worked its way through her system, things got a lot better at both ends of the dog...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It really does sound as though she needs a different food- the gas, dull coat, dandruff.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stosh said:


> It really does sound as though she needs a different food- the gas, dull coat, dandruff.


I agree. The signs are all there.

There are so many options, and so many recommendations.

I like some of the natural foods, and I suspect a grain intolerance in Kira.
I also like the idea of some raw food in her diet.

If I had to create a perfect meal for her, with a mixture of a natural dry food, mixed with a fresh meat, how or what would you suggest?

Also, FWIW, she had a bath, and a good combing. Her coat looks much better, and she smells fine.

My wife just told me that she gave her a new treat yesterday. They were these soft, gooey, treats made by a company called wellness. They're called "holistic soft bits", and they're made with lamb, salmon, fruits and veggies. 
Those treats may have been too much for her.

But I still agree about changing her food. I agree 100%


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My own experience with lamb has been that my dogs really don't tolerate a lot, not sure why. Grain *can* be a problem...and as for grains corn can be one of the worst but I would not go there yet. Ask the breeder. I would be cautious about supplementing kibble with meat also. those ratios of Ca and P.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh my I know what you mean. Since switching to TOTW Sasha doesn't fart often, but every once in a while she will let out a silent but deadly fart that makes me have to leave. It's terrible in the apartment because there's nowhere for the smell to go  !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nature's Variety Instinct is a high quality grain free kibble and they also make a raw frozen patty. Just feed one meal raw, one meal kibble if you decide to use both.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Luna had a bout of horrible farts last week I took her over to my friends house for a play date with her golden retriever puppy and Luna got into the other dog's food (Pedigree, ugh). When we got home she had a bout of diarrhea then some of the most potent gas I've ever smelled! Putting her back on her normal food wasn't enough, so I gave her chicken and rice for two days, then switched back to her normal food. She's back to non smelly puppy, thankfully.


----------



## smithie (Aug 25, 2011)

Ranger was farting dreadfully on kibble, since switching to raw he very rarely does, much better for my nose lol.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby farted like mad on Orijen. Switching to TOTW ended it completely.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they fart, they belch, they snore))


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> they fart, they belch, they snore))


LOL... She moans too.

She does everything I do


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh yep, forgot the moaning LOL
and they have no problem belching away right in your face


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I have a dog that when he feels a belch coming on will leap to your face so that he can share it. Guess I'm lucky it's not the other end...


----------



## YukonGal (Aug 25, 2011)

My puppy's gas clears the rooms too - I'm switching foods as he also has pudding like stools - after all the reading on the forum I've determined that the Orijin LBP is just too rich for him.........looking forward to breathing clean air again!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

The Wellness bits are my dogs' favorites and haven't caused any issues. All dogs seem a little different. Havoc thrives on Origen while Fel has severe diarrhea from the kibble


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Jax08 said:


> Raw diet...I don't think she's ever farted after switching it to that


Yep, ditto this. Koda doesn't fart.. well I'm sure he does but not anything like Kira.


----------

